# clean wheels and brakes



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

WooHoo! The photo of my car got shortlisted 









http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=77475


----------



## RHTT (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow that looks immaculate  Bottle's don't look bad either


----------



## catch (Jul 31, 2008)

they look brand new!


----------

